# Thinkpad W520



## rdeiriar (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello,

Are there any experiences running FreeBSD on the Thinkpad W520? I have a machine on loan that I can try FreeBSD on, apart from the basics (ACPI, video, sound, networking, wireless, bluetooth), is there anything you'd want me to test?

Best regards,
Roberto


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 30, 2011)

What wireless card is it?


----------



## rdeiriar (Jun 30, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> What wireless card is it?



Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205


Regards,
Roberto


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 30, 2011)

I have the same one in my x220. I'm interested if that works as well as the bluetooth. ACPI not as much but if it works great. Don't kill yourself on video. The drivers are not released yet and you'll have to run vesa.


----------

